# Rescue homer for adoption



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Spirit is available for adoption here at Ramsey Ringnecks in Hephzibah Ga. for $20.

Spirit, AU 2015 NA 1448: Homing pigeon. White hen.

This former funeral release dove literally blew in from her last job in Atlanta and crashed out hungry in Martinez. Having failed to return home, she is not suitable to be flown.

Ramsey Ringnecks is licensed and inspected by the Ga Department of Agriculture. Our young birds are handled from hatch day and our rescues are carefully quarantined and vetted.

Though we prefer pick up, we can ship anywhere in the continental US. The crate is $10, and I will need your zip code to calculate postage.

For more information about Ramsey Ringnecks and our birds, or to make an appointment to visit the aviary, please email [email protected] or text/call 706-993-7452.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird!


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you, she has been adopted.


----------

